# Photoshop Express - now web based!



## txbatons (Mar 30, 2008)

I just read about Photoshop Express being made available and I signed up and am trying it out. It's free to use as long as you have an active email address (I used a free email address to cut down on spam). The program is all web based an it allows you to make a lot of adjustments to your photos. The one thing I can't find on the program, though, is resizing. 

Other than that, it looks promising, if for no other reason than having a place online to park photos - similar to Photobucket.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 30, 2008)

https://www.photoshop.com/express/landing.html


----------



## txbatons (Mar 30, 2008)

Oops. Thanks, Ron. I forgot to include the link.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 31, 2008)

You may or may not have read the following when you signed up.

"Adobe does not claim ownership of Your Content. However, with respect to Your Content that you submit or make available for inclusion on publicly accessible areas of the Services, you grant Adobe a worldwide, royalty-free, nonexclusive, perpetual, irrevocable, and fully sublicensable license to use, distribute, derive revenue or other remuneration from, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, publicly perform and publicly display such Content (in whole or in part) and to incorporate such Content into other Materials or works in any format or medium now known or later developed."

You can do just as well by downloading Picasa.


----------

